
Can We Engineer Ourselves Out of the California Drought? - prostoalex
http://curbed.com/archives/2015/07/28/engineering-drought-california-desalination.php
======
thaumaturgy
Unfortunately this article really smells like a PR article
([http://paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://paulgraham.com/submarine.html))
and the author's other works only support that
([http://curbed.com/authors/patrick-sisson](http://curbed.com/authors/patrick-
sisson)).

I would love to read an actual investigative article on engineering efforts to
adapt to California's (probably) changing climate.

